# Gheenoe/RiverHawk Owners



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Gheenoe/RiverHawk Owners, how are yall loading your boats on the trailer? 

I have to pull my up and it's always a pain in the butt. The weather is getting colder, as is the water, so I will not be getting in the water to help load the boat. 

I did add guide poles two weeks ago so we will see just how beneficial they are, but I don't think they will make it that much better except on windy days.

Do yall set your trailer bunks up a certain way? Long, short?

Any tips are great!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's difficult to launch/retrieve your boat, you're doing it wrong.

Daytona Kemo put together a how to that makes it easy for a 'noe or 'hawk...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/trailer-bunks.html

Make sure those bunks go all the way back to support the bottom of the transom!

Add a walkboard to your trailer and you won't have to get your feet wet.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. My bunks are not long enough at all and that walking board is an excellent idea

I go fishing by myself about 95% of the time so ease of boat loading when you have people waiting in line makes my time at the launch much easier/safer. 

I've launched my boat and had A-holes that launch their boat before I even get mine off dock and out of the way.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

silicone the bunks or gulf wax

gylde stiks work well


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i back my trailer down untill the back edge of the bunk is just barely touching the water then drive the boat up, step out of the boat onto the fender step and then down on to a dry ramp  my tire is just touching the waters edge, my hubs and lights never get wet ;D some folks balk at the price i paid for my trailer but its paying for itself everytime i use it in more ways than one


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

On those thin hulls, having your bunks extend just past the transom is critical. They will develop a hook if you don't fully support the transom.


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a walking board down the center, teflon glide strip centered on the walking board, angled roller guides to center the boat, and small wheels. The boat keel rests on the walking board teflon strip when trailered along with the other two bunks. Bunks and center board extend just beyond the end of the transom. I also use a transom saver mounted to the end of the center board to keep the motor up for clearance. Gheenoe Classic.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went and measured my bunks and they came in a 75". They need to be longer for this 15'3" Hawk. 

Would 10' bunks be overkill? I would think the more support the better?

Thanks for the tips and info guys!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Longer is better, at least according to TomFl in his off topic post.

HaMm3r redid his trailer to better support his 'noe

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1182793774/0

Stood the bunks on edge for greater rigidity to support the transom.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link!

I was happened to notice that my bunks are angled so that the front is heigher than the rear, but on most trailers that I've seen on here and over on CustomGheenoe the bunks are parallel with the trailer. Does the angle make that big of a deal?

Also Im going with atleast a 10' board, but may go longer depending on if I can find a solid way to mount the bunk to the angled part towards the front of the trailer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the higher the angle the easier it is to launch and retrieve.
Very true for situations when launching from shores with no slope.
Angle is also determined by winch height. Needs a straight pull to the bow eye.
Don't want it to pull up or down on the bow.

Mounting forward to the "angled" portion needs a round bunk support post and u-bolts.
That way the support can be rotated to fit the bunk line.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I think the higher the angle the easier it is to launch and retrieve.
> Very true for situations when launching from shores with no slope.
> Angle is also determined by winch height. Needs a straight pull to the bow eye.
> Don't want it to pull up or down on the bow.
> ...


I understood everything, but the last part. I can'treally picture what a round support bunk is.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Round bunk support is just a section of galvanized pipe with flanges welded to it.
See them more on trailers for sailboats due to the distance from the trailer to the underside of the hull.
U-bolts and plates hold them wherever needed, can be rotated to fit any location, angle.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Brett:
Does that walking board make contact with your boat when boat is loaded or does it rest just below the hull?
Thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's below bunk level










https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TrailerWalkboard


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the build. I will save that example for future reference. Neat idea. Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I got the 2"x4"x10' boards carpeted and under the boat. It supports the boat much better and the old bunks were toast after taking them off and looking at them. But now looking at it I wish I would have used 4"x4" because since my boat is hanging off the back of the boat so far the 2x4 may not be rigged enough. If not then I will just put another 2x4 under the current one. Then it will be solid and no worries about getting a hook. 

Ill try to get a picture if it's not raining tomorrow.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Do whatever it takes to get that transom supported! Is there any room to slide your winch stand toward the tongue?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I have it as far as I can go. I have to drop my tailgate to see the boat... my truck is slightly large. 

If I have to add the board to the bottom I'm gonna have to pull up the carpet. That's gonna suck.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Just run my boat up onto the trailer and hold full throttle until my friend hooks the boat to the trailer...


----------

